# Greenhood Coffee House, Beeston (Nottingham)



## fluffles

I was going to write a more in-depth review, but anyone in the area should just go and see it for themselves.

Two espressos - one house blend (roasted by Hasbean - delicious boozy, fruity natural blend) and one guest. They are running the espressos off two Mythos One grinders.

They also have a brew bar featuring single origins from various roasters. I've seen Hasbean, Square mile, Sundlaug (a new local roaster), Outpost (also a local roaster). Brew method varies according to bean - Chemex, V60, Kalita, Japanese Iced coffee - all ground on a lovely copper EK43.

This is the only true speciality coffee shop in Nottingham to my mind. Being out of the city centre makes it all the more remarkable... not to mention lucky for me as I live in Beeston!

Highly recommended.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Good to hear , there was bugger all in Beeston coffee wise when i used to live in Nottingham/Beeston


----------



## fluffles

they're on twitter and instagram - @greenhoodcoffee


----------



## garydyke1

Rory is doing a grand job and picked the right kit !


----------



## Mr O

Somewhere I will check out on my travels. Cheers for the tip...


----------



## Kyle T

Glad to see Greenhoods getting some recognition. I have visited 4 or 5 times now, whenever i am in Beeston I make sure to visit. It was recommended to me by a forum member, may even have been @fluffles. Its a great place and I haven't tasted coffee like it anywhere else. Its also a nice place to sit and very relaxing unlike a lot of coffee shops nowadays.


----------



## Dracula

Amazed that this is in my home town, where for so long the best coffee was at the bean (which is some terrible Union stuff!!)


----------



## Kyle T

IMO its the best in Notts, I go a few times a week, great coffee and friendly staff. They have also started stocking a coffee magazine called Caffeine which is pretty good.


----------



## johnbudding

A quick shout out is in order for Rory. I passed Beeston today and was in need of some beans after running out this morning. I was saddened to see the place was closed, so I dropped him a message on Instagram to see if he was opening later. Despite being closed for the day, Rory popped over from home to open up just so I could grab a bag of beans (Colonna & Smalls Kenyan, which is tasty AF). Such a nice thing to do, and he's saved my morning routine for the next few days!


----------



## marknewham

Looking forward to trying this one when passing


----------

